# solvent welded pvc



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

So I have been reading the 2012 UPC book ,
And I have to a small conclusion , that most plumber dont read the appx on it.
I bet 8 of 10 dont know how to properly glue a pvc joint or or fitting.

Step 8 light coat of PVC solvent cement to inside of socket using straight outward strokes (to keep excess solvent out of socket). This is also to prevent solvent cement damage to pipe. For loose fits, apply a second coat of solvent cement. Time is important at this stage. See Section 2.7.6 
Key word straight outward strokes.

I know most of us do the circular motion around the pipe.
Does it really matter?


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Does anyone not use a circular motion ?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Appendix is very useful. They give examples and drawings on scenarios one might find in the field.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Does it really matter? I say proof is in in the pudding. How many joints have we all done? I always do circular motion, if there is excess at the bottom (where it will always be) just swab it out, it's not rocket science. I feel it IS important to avoid using excess solvent as it gets inside the pipe which is not ideal, not to mention messy. My two cents...


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

I think beveling or sanding the pipe after cutting is more important to be honest.when we cut it with our wratchet cutters, it leaves a lip thats invisible to the naked eye.i use the same mesh cloth when i sweat to prep the pvc after a cut.if you dont do this that lip will act as a squeegee and cause push out of the glue leading to blown fittings sometime after repressurization.i think the code book is right about not using excess, but the straight outward strokes when applying glue is not any different than circular application.the glue cant help but be in a slobbered state nomatter how its swabbed on.as long as you do a quarter turn after putting it together, the weld is gonna be the same regardless.i think that the straight stroke is just one of those things someone wanted to add to code to feel special about himself for the sake of saying his words is in the bible.that glue is gonna be in a slobbery state nomatter how its swabbed on with the dobber wether its in a circular swab or straight outward swab lol.


----------



## Pac Rim Plumber (Jun 23, 2010)

I use one of these


http://www.reedmfgco.com/index.html?screen=product_detail&product_id=606&last_screen_id=6644


----------



## CJMPlumbing (Sep 17, 2013)

I have never seen anyone do it any other way then circular motion and all jobs passed inspection and testing. So I can say confidentiality that it doesn't matter. Obviously don't use to much and let it get inside the pipe/fittings for drainage reasons


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

love2surf927 said:


> Does it really matter? I say proof is in in the pudding. How many joints have we all done? I always do circular motion, if there is excess at the bottom (where it will always be) just swab it out, it's not rocket science. I feel it IS important to avoid using excess solvent as it gets inside the pipe which is not ideal, not to mention messy. My two cents...


what I have found that other plumbers do when glueing cpve pipe onto a plastic cpvc ball valve is that they let the glue run down into the ball part and it locks the ball up against the Teflon seats,and you cannot turn the valve at all,cant tell you how many I have had to replace like this,they use to much cement and they don't turn the ball while the glue is setting up,if you will keep turning the valve while it is setting up it will not freeze the ball up in it.


----------



## Caduceus (Mar 1, 2012)

About three years ago a rep from Oatey had a free seminar for plumbers that I attended and she demonstrated proper technique of applying the primer, glue and time line between them. She thoroughly explained the down sides of under and over application, blah, blah, blah...Anyways, she specifically went over the circular swabbing method of applying both primer and solvent glue. She never mentioned the method that you have described and I really wish she was super hot looking to make the seminar more interesting. But she wasn't.

So how does that 8 out of 10 look now?


----------



## Caduceus (Mar 1, 2012)

Honestly, a lot of the stuff I've read on line about some of the UPC codes sound like they were written by plumbers who were getting paid to try to remember some stuff about some things they did and even add some plumbing mythology sprinkled with facts around it for flavoring, then make it a law.
Nothing specific comes to mind at the moment, but when I find a doozie, maybe I'll copy and post it.
Just sayin'...not hatin'.


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

Leach713 said:


> So I have been reading the 2012 UPC book ,
> And I have to a small conclusion , that most plumber dont read the appx on it.
> I bet 8 of 10 dont know how to properly glue a pvc joint or or fitting.
> 
> ...


 What makes you think other plumbers do not read the appendix? There is nothing in my code book that I have not read front to back, back to front, up and down, down and up, 100's of times. Guess I am one of the 2 out of 10.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Caduceus said:


> About three years ago a rep from Oatey had a free seminar for plumbers that I attended and she demonstrated proper technique of applying the primer, glue and time line between them. She thoroughly explained the down sides of under and over application, blah, blah, blah...Anyways, she specifically went over the circular swabbing method of applying both primer and solvent glue. She never mentioned the method that you have described and I really wish she was super hot looking to make the seminar more interesting. But she wasn't.
> 
> So how does that 8 out of 10 look now?


id say if she was super hot lookin she wouldn't be fooling around with some plumbing nonsense like showing us ugly men how to clean and cement pipes together.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> I think beveling or sanding the pipe after cutting is more important to be honest.when we cut it with our wratchet cutters, it leaves a lip thats invisible to the naked eye.i use the same mesh cloth when i sweat to prep the pvc after a cut.if you dont do this that lip will act as a squeegee and cause push out of the glue leading to blown fittings sometime after repressurization.i think the code book is right about not using excess, but the straight outward strokes when applying glue is not any different than circular application.the glue cant help but be in a slobbered state nomatter how its swabbed on.as long as you do a quarter turn after putting it together, the weld is gonna be the same regardless.i think that the straight stroke is just one of those things someone wanted to add to code to feel special about himself for the sake of saying his words is in the bible.that glue is gonna be in a slobbery state nomatter how its swabbed on with the dobber wether its in a circular swab or straight outward swab lol.


when we put pvc fittings together you HAVE turn it as you are pushing it into the socket,if you push it in all the way then turn it,air will force most of the cement out of the joint,but if you spin it as you push it in,the majority of the glue stays in the joint.i want as much glue in the joint as possible esp. on pressure applications.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Caduceus said:


> About three years ago a rep from Oatey had a free seminar for plumbers that I attended and she demonstrated proper technique of applying the primer, glue and time line between them. She thoroughly explained the down sides of under and over application, blah, blah, blah...Anyways, she specifically went over the circular swabbing method of applying both primer and solvent glue. She never mentioned the method that you have described and I really wish she was super hot looking to make the seminar more interesting. But she wasn't. So how does that 8 out of 10 look now?


not so well lol now , plus I was just estimating we'll reason I brought it up was because I never seen anyone do it and and no one ever told me until I pulled out THE BOOK and started reading ,

Plus I got some words of discouragement the other day too. I brought this up and my boss told me the book codes some times don't apply to the work on the mechanical side , that the mechanical part of our trade comes from experience. Which I really didn't understand. I took as is stop reading that bs book cuz it doesn't apply to the field.


----------



## Caduceus (Mar 1, 2012)

A much larger concern, that was brought to my attention recently, is the installation of orange cpvc (like BlazeMaster). Over application of the solvent glue can void the warranty and compromise the pipe's integrity.
It must only contact the hub of the fitting and the stab depth of the pipe into the fitting.
If it runs along the inside of the pipe, due to over applying, the glue will soften and weaken the interior wall of the pipe. If the pipe late bursts, the manufacturer will ask for the broken pipe and examine it for "improper installation technique".
If they find runs of glue inside the pipe they will not provide any support for warranty or damages.
That's why some of those silly seminars can be very valuable.
I have been watching a sprinkler company remove cpvc and replace with steel for several months now at their cost. It started within the first year of a four year old building for the piping to start randomly bursting.
I'm sure they will bid for steel on future jobs and the design and planning board will not allow cpvc on any future projects.
Some lessons are learned the hard way.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Caduceus said:


> A much larger concern, that was brought to my attention recently, is the installation of orange cpvc (like BlazeMaster). Over application of the solvent glue can void the warranty and compromise the pipe's integrity.
> It must only contact the hub of the fitting and the stab depth of the pipe into the fitting.
> If it runs along the inside of the pipe, due to over applying, the glue will soften and weaken the interior wall of the pipe. If the pipe late bursts, the manufacturer will ask for the broken pipe and examine it for "improper installation technique".
> If they find runs of glue inside the pipe they will not provide any support for warranty or damages.
> ...


funny you mention that,the company I used to work for also had a fire protection division and we were doing the plumbing on a hotel,and they had the sprinkler pipe and were installing the orange sprinkler pipe,i saw one of my friends glueing it together one day and he didn't put much glue on it at all,asked him why didn't he put more glue on pipe and in the socket,he said the exact same thing you just posted,to much glue will weaken the pipe and cause it to come apart.


----------

